

A/B Testing With Visual Website Optimizer - paraschopra
http://web.appstorm.net/reviews/web-dev/ab-testing-with-visual-website-optimizer/

======
lachyg
Great review Paras, congratulations! How did you go about getting that review?
Or did it just come naturally?

~~~
paraschopra
Well, I wrote to Collis (the co-founder of Envato) and he said one or more of
their sites would love to cover the tool. Though there is a long period of 2
months between first contact and eventual writeup.

What I love about this review is that the writer actually cared to check out
the tool in detail and offer his suggestions (like lower price point).

~~~
lachyg
Yeah, wow, a very in depth review. Would love to know the results of the post.

